# kernel panic



## terminus1 (Jun 20, 2013)

Greetings all,

I have FreeBSD 9.1 issues:

```
Loaded symbols for /boot/kernel/linprocfs.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/linux.ko...Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/linux.ko.symbols...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/kernel/linux.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/accf_http.ko...Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/accf_http.ko.symbols...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/kernel/accf_http.ko
#0  doadump (textdump=1) at pcpu.h:244
244     pcpu.h: ÐÐµÑ‚ Ñ‚Ð°ÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð¾ Ñ„Ð°Ð¹Ð»Ð° Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ ÐºÐ°Ñ‚Ð°Ð»Ð¾Ð³Ð°.
        in pcpu.h
(kgdb) bt
#0  doadump (textdump=1) at pcpu.h:244
#1  0xc0a431af in kern_reboot (howto=260) at ../../../kern/kern_shutdown.c:448
#2  0xc0a434a2 in panic (fmt=Variable "fmt" is not available.
) at ../../../kern/kern_shutdown.c:636
#3  0xc0dda4d1 in mca_intr () at ../../../x86/x86/mca.c:963
#4  0xc0dbe65a in trap (frame=0xc5fc0aa4) at ../../../i386/i386/trap.c:257
#5  0xc0da7fdc in calltrap () at ../../../i386/i386/exception.s:169
#6  0xc0daded2 in spinlock_enter () at ../../../i386/i386/machdep.c:3096
#7  0xc0a31b0d in _thread_lock_flags (td=0xc619f8a0, opts=2,
    file=0xc0f72ee8 "../../../kern/kern_clock.c", line=768)
    at ../../../kern/kern_mutex.c:593
#8  0xc09f5f52 in statclock_cnt (cnt=1, usermode=0)
    at ../../../kern/kern_clock.c:768
#9  0xc0dc531a in handleevents (now=0xc5fc0bdc, fake=0)
    at ../../../kern/kern_clocksource.c:224
#10 0xc0dc6a1f in timercb (et=0xc1186100, arg=0x0)
    at ../../../kern/kern_clocksource.c:390
#11 0xc0dd7cef in lapic_handle_timer (frame=0xc5fc0c20)
    at ../../../x86/x86/local_apic.c:818
#12 0xc0da8550 in Xtimerint () at apic_vector.s:108
#13 0xc0dadea4 in cpu_idle_acpi (busy=1) at ../../../i386/i386/machdep.c:1263
#14 0xc0db0ad9 in cpu_idle (busy=1) at ../../../i386/i386/machdep.c:1400
#15 0xc0a689d9 in sched_idletd (dummy=0x0) at ../../../kern/sched_ule.c:2617
#16 0xc0a13456 in fork_exit (callout=0xc0a687c0 <sched_idletd>, arg=0x0,
---Type <return> to continue, or q <return> to quit---
    frame=0xc5fc0d08) at ../../../kern/kern_fork.c:992
#17 0xc0da8054 in fork_trampoline () at ../../../i386/i386/exception.s:276
(kgdb)
```

What could be the problem?


----------

